# New Foal



## Belinda (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes another colt that made his way into our world yesterday in the middle of the afternoon as I sat on my hill flying my Kite with Sklar my niece..





He is sired by Bright Day and his dam is Wilk Ravens Dreamcather who is a full sister to Blue Chip.. This boy is a golden Palomino with 4 stocking legs and a nice blaze. He looks like he might tend to be on the Modern Pleasure side.. within the first 45 min. he was breaking level going across the field..


----------



## Sharron (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Congratulations Belinda on a nice Palomino COLT



by Bright!!! You be sure and KEEP the Colt gremlin over on your side of the world



...we hopefully have captured the FILLY Fairy and are keeping her here until we are done foaling



Have two mares (first foalers) that are late, one bred to Butterbean and the first mare bred to Wine, Michigan's Dancing Spirit (full sister to Michigan's Soaring Eagle). The mare bred to Butterbean is a Twist and Shout daughter maternal 1/2 sister to Sharrway Hidden Gift...am of course sitting on pins and needles waiting for ONE of them to decide it is time to get rid of the precious cargo they are carrying...

Again Congrats on the nice baby...Bright is sure doing you a good job!





Sharron


----------



## afoulk (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice baby. I am still waiting also could be anytime. Maybe I am waiting for a St Paddy Day baby.

Who knows with these maiden mares. Just glad that they are born healthy with no problems.

Congratulations

Arlene


----------



## Leeana (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats Belinda!!! Nice colt


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 16, 2008)

Ooh, Belinda, congratulations!

Gotta love that movement! More pics later please!


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah lets see some movement LADY!!! Congrats! Sharron, I need the filly fairy here in an hour or soo...I have one that is going to go by tomorrow I think....


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 16, 2008)

congrats

he is so cute.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on your handsome baby.

Please post more pixs!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 16, 2008)

Boy, he is handsome. LOVE his gold color.



Congrats!


----------



## hrselady (Mar 16, 2008)

Very Handsome Young Man!!!! Love those long legs!! CONGRATS


----------



## Chariot Ron (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats, Ms. Belinda he is a handsome young man.

Ron Hayes


----------



## Firefall (Mar 17, 2008)

What a pretty boy, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Steph (Mar 17, 2008)

Congratulations Belinda!


----------



## Karen S (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrat's B what a handsome boy!

By the way...the colt you donated for the 13-17 youth was at the Corsicana show this past week....talk about a mover!. Youth, get those essay's in....this is a super nice miniature and will make an awsome driving horse someday. He does have presence and personality and will certainly turn heads. He did at the show.

Karen


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful colt. Love



his color.


----------



## joyenes (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Belinda



He is a lovely colt, sure to be a great show horse soon



Joyce


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Belinda: Nice, NICE colt. Congratulations. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## hairicane (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, He is beautiful!!!!! I just love him.


----------

